
Facebook’s new ads will track which stores you visit - bruceb
http://www.recode.net/2016/6/14/11926124/facebook-ads-track-store-visits-retail-sales
======
King-Aaron
I once worked for a company that was producing a (cutting-edge at the time)
system to sniff MAC addresses of mobile phones in a building etc, and create
heat maps of physical traffic. Combined with their other product, which was a
crm-type of thing that also handled web analytics and so forth, it allowed us
to see if a client's online marketing actually turned into real conversions.
It was quite interesting, if a little bit on the legally-grey edge of things.

I don't know how far it's progressed in the several years since I was there,
but the product is called Blix:
[https://www.getblix.com/](https://www.getblix.com/)

